# Wacky Wordies



## goboenomo (Nov 1, 2006)

You look at the word and the way it is displayed to find out what it means.

Examples:

1. cof fee     - coffee break

2.  .         - good to a point
    d
    o
    o
    g

3. my cu|p   - my cup runeth over

4. fi$$st     - fist full of cash

5. s    d cousin          - second cousin once removed



I was doing a sheet full of these, and those are some of the ones I got. But there were a few I couldn't get. Maybe one of you will know.


1.  decimal decimal decimal

2.   pos'-i'-tive'

3.  the teh the

4.  ed ot overs


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 1, 2006)

These are just guesses....


1.   dot dot dot

2.  Positive Possessive


----------



## SharonT (Nov 2, 2006)

No. 2 might be "accentuate the positive"  ??

And I think fi$$$st is "Fist Full of _Dollars_ (Clint Eastwood movie)


----------



## SharonT (Nov 2, 2006)

Ah! - No. 4:   Last of the Red Hot Lovers


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree it should be Fistful of Dollars


How do you get 'last of the red hot lovers'?   I see the first letter of those words is missing, but what's the connection between that and the word 'last'?


Are these supposed to be movie titles??  Did I miss that in the original post??


----------



## QSis (Nov 2, 2006)

Vera, you said it!  

If the first part of each word is missing, then all you see is the LAST of each word.  

Lee


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you QSis!


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 3, 2006)

I am thinking #3 might me THE Mix UP or Mix them up????


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 3, 2006)

#1 could be the third degree


----------



## SharonT (Nov 3, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I agree it should be Fistful of Dollars
> 
> How do you get 'last of the red hot lovers'? I see the first letter of those words is missing, but what's the connection between that and the word 'last'?
> 
> Are these supposed to be movie titles?? Did I miss that in the original post??


 
No, I don't think they're all movie titles... but another one of them is... another Clint Eastwood movie!   My daughter said she's seen the "the teh the" one, and in the original rebus puzzle the last "the" is formed in a very crooked way... so that you have one good "the", one bad "the", and one _ugly_ "the".   

Daughter gave me two more:
    sta4nce
moonceon


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2006)

For instance


Once in a blue moon


----------



## SharonT (Nov 3, 2006)

ooooh - you're good.

0
PhD
MBA
JD


----------



## bullseye (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh, I got through my PhD, another MBA, and now I'm working on my Jack Daniel's!


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2006)

Three degrees below 0. (LOL, its about -8 right now! Brrrrr!) I love these things.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 4, 2006)

Here  
This is the page I got it from.
Most I answered.


----------



## Alix (Nov 5, 2006)

No link gobo.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 5, 2006)

Thats weird...

I'll try again.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 7, 2006)

I got it... and now you dont came back


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2006)

What is it you want gobo? I can see it, I just can't see them well enough to do them. Thanks for sharing it though.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 7, 2006)

Ahhh. Blast. I cant find a host to keep it full size.


----------

